# Giấc ngủ và mối liên quan mật thiết đến làn da của bạn



## Tu Anh (10/4/19)

Làn da khỏe, căng bóng và không bị mụn là điều mà hầu hết mọi người đều muốn sở hữu, dù là phái nam hay các chị em phụ nữ đều mơ ước. Ngày nay có rất nhiều phương pháp để chăm sóc da như: dùng các sản phẩm dưỡng da, spa massage da, chế độ ăn uống hợp lí...Tuy nhiên có một nhân tố được lặp đi lặp lại thường xuyên mà bạn không ngờ rằng nó lại có tác động tích cực đến là da của mình, đó chính là giác ngủ. Vậy làm thế nào để vừa ngủ ngon vừa có đuocẹ làn da căng mịn, tràn đầy sức sống? Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu qua bài viết: Giấc Ngủ Và Mối Liên Quan Mật Thiết Đến Làn Da Của Bạn bên dưới nhé.






Giấc Ngủ Và Mối Liên Quan Mật Thiết Đến Làn Da Của Bạn​
Doris Day - Giáo sư lâm sàng về da liễu tại Đại học Y khoa Langone (Đại học New York, Mỹ) có nói rằng: Tiết tố căng thẳng_cortisol sẽ giảm mạnh vào ban đêm. Trong khi đó, các hormone tăng trưởng sẽ tăng lên, điều này tạo ra nền điều kiện hoàn hảo để sản sinh tế bào mới, sửa chữa tế bào hư tổn giúp làn da trông rạng ngời và mềm mịn hơn. Do vậy, nếu bạn muốn sở hữu một làn da khỏe mạnh, tươi tắn bạn hãy tuân thủ những nguyên tắc ngủ sau đây:

*- Ngủ đủ giấc*
Yếu tố trước tiên để có một làm da đẹp đòi hỏi bạn phải phải có giấc ngủ sâu, đủ giấc. Và thời gian được cho là hợp lí nhất nằm trong khoảng từ 7-9 tiêng. Theo Heather Wilson_chuyên gia thẩm mỹ tại InstaNatural đã chia sẻ, "Ngủ đủ giấc không chỉ có lợi cho sức khỏe mà làn da của bạn cũng được cải thiện khi say giấc. Vào ban đêm, da cần có thời gian để phục hồi và tái tạo lại nhờ những dưỡng chất hấp thụ ban ngày".

Thời điểm mà bạn chìm vào giấc ngủ chính là lúc da bắt đầu tiến hành thải độc, phục hồi lại những tổn thương từ ban ngày và loại bỏ da chết, tuyến bã nhờn... Một giấc ngủ sâu sẽ giúp cơ thể tái tạo lại những tế bào da cũ và giúp làn da luôn khỏe mạnh, tươi sáng.

*- Tẩy trang trước khi ngủ*
Ban đêm là thời da mà da cần nghỉ ngơi hô hấp và trao đổi chất nên nếu vẫn còn lớp phấn, kem nền,... sẽ làm tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông và cản trở quá trình này. Hơn thế nữa, hầu hết sản phẩm trang điểm thường chứa những thành phần hóa học nên nếu bạn cứ để chúng tồn tại lâu trên da thì sẽ dễ dẫn đến việc lão hóa, nổi mụn...

Hãy đảm bảo rằng da bạn luôn được tẩy trang sạch sẽ trước khi lên giường ngủ nhé!

*- Sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm cho da*
Sau khi tẩy trang sạch sẽ, bạn có thể sử dụng loại kem dưỡng ẩm vào ban đêm để cung cấp thêm dưỡng chất cho da được sáng và mịn. Khi ngủ, quá trình hấp thụ các sản phẩm dưỡng sẽ hiệu quả hơn nên nếu thoa kem vào thời điểm này là vô cùng lý tưởng để chăm sóc da. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với tình trạng da và đừng sử dụng quá nhiều sản phẩm cùng lúc, sẽ dễ gây mụn và dị ứng đấy.

*- Vệ sinh và thay Chăn-Ga-Gối-Nệm định kỳ*
Gối là vật dụng tiếp xúc với da mặt bạn trực tiếp mỗi ngày nên chứa nhiều vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn và mồ hôi nên khi bạn có thói quen nằm nghiêng thì sẽ dễ gây ra mụn, bí da.. Bởi thế, bạn nên thường xuyên thay áo gối để đảm bảo hạn chế những vi khuẩn, bụi bẩn làm tổn hại đến da. Bạn nên giặt áo gối mỗi tuần 1 lần nhé.

Thegioinem.com​


----------

